# no sprinkler systems in res. homes in PA !!



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Governor Tom Corbett signed into law, his first bill Monday. Bill 337 will remove the mandate on Pennsylvania builders to install sprinkler systems in most newhomes. For some builders this signing means they will go back to work. 

House bill 377 eliminates the sprinkler mandate that was put into place for new one and two family homes. Those in support of the mandate argued it would help save lives by having sprinklers to put out fires before firefighters could arrive on the scene. But many argued the mandate unnecessarily increased the cost of construction. So much so that some refused to build homes unless the repeal was passed.

“There's a pent up demand for people who said they weren't going to build homes in PA without having this repealed some actually should see an increase in the volume of new home construction which would be positive for new jobs and our economy,” said Raymond Venema of the PA Builders Association.

Sprinklers will continue to be required in new town house construction in the state.

California is the only other state to have a mandate like one that was eliminated on Monday.


----------

